# The 'Dish



## lynpea (Oct 26, 2007)

Anyone else having problems accessing it?


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

Works for me...

Sara


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I had a problem yesterday but it working now.


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

I registered with them, didn't get a "welcome, come on in" email, but logged in with my user id anyway and it let me in, but I can't post any questions or replies? Do you have to be a member for a while or what?

Sheryl


----------



## Beverrlly (Nov 12, 2007)

Check your SPAM email. When I registered last week, it sent me the confirmation email almost immediately.


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

:/well I checked, it ain't there either. Rats. When I registered it said you'll receive an email from us in less than 10 minutes. Well there's a glitch somewhere. I guess I'll have to try to figure out how to contact one of the moderators. Although I tried once and couldn't contact them. :sigh

I guess I could register again with another user name, but sure hate to do that.

Sheryl


----------



## lynpea (Oct 26, 2007)

It'll come Sheryl.... might take about 24 hours. I think mine happened the next day and when I signed up for Soapsaver it took 2 days.


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

eepwallwell after I posted my problem on here, I got all kinds of email from soap dish  so now I'm validated. wow. do the walls have ears or something :rofl anyway, I'm in now. woo hoo.

Sheryl


----------

